# Possible to bikepack with just a backpack?



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I did a quick scan of threads here and didn't see this:

I'm wondering if anyone bikepacks with just a backpack? (And maybe a small saddlebag.)

I get that having more of your gear on the bike means a lower CG (probably safer)...but I'm asking because a) I'm pretty poor at the moment so can't afford to buy purpose-made bikepacking bags (and no skills to make them), and b) I recently picked up an Osprey daypack and am blown away at how comfortable the thing is! (And it could easily hold enough gear for a 1-2night trip.)

Scott


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

SWriverstone said:


> I did a quick scan of threads here and didn't see this:
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone bikepacks with just a backpack? (And maybe a small saddlebag.)
> 
> ...


I know this may sound simplistic, but:

Clear an empty spot in your living room, and lay out everything you need for the bikepacking trip
Now, try putting all that stuff into your backpack.
If you made it this far, try riding with that backpack on trails that are as similar as possible to the ones you are doing on the bikepacking trip for a few hours.
Does your back hurt or did you almost crash because the load threw you off balance? If not, then sounds like it's doable for you and your trip.

I tried this and couldn't make it past step 2  I'm sure there are bare-minimalist folks that can do it. I'd be interested in the stuff they were carrying and the trails that they were riding.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

You may not like it, I think it's the worst way to carry weight on a bike, your ass will definitely pay. It's only doable if you have either a very light pack or a very short distance to go. However YMMV, try what Drevil suggested.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Drevil's simplistic advice is actually pretty sound. I can pack pretty light, but I don't think I could fit everything I need into a backpack of a size/weight I would want to carry on the bike. But I live in a place where there are zero services outside of town and conditions can be pretty harsh, so I have to carry more stuff and can't resupply enroute except for water and, maybe, fuel (firewood). If, where you live, you could buy food as you go and the weather is more predictable and pleasant, you might be able to pull it off for a short trip with minimal creature comforts.

In addition to the possibility of a small seat bag, you might try attaching a small stuff sack to your bars and perhaps a couple more to your frame in various logical places where they won't get in the way. Stetchy rubberized or silicone ski straps work the best for attaching stuff securely.

EDIT: If you are not using a dropper, have you considered a seatpost rack to carry a larger stuff sack? I hear they work ok for lighter loads (< 10 lbs.)


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 27, 2005)

veloborealis said:


> In addition to the possibility of a small seat bag, you might try attaching a small stuff sack to your bars and perhaps a couple more to your frame in various logical places where they won't get in the way. Stetchy rubberized or silicone ski straps work the best for attaching stuff securely.


This is what I'm planning on doing to give bikepacking an initial shot this summer, without going whole-hog on a bunch of bags. Even if you go for the fancy rubber ski straps, you're looking at maybe $20 for the pair, can easily go under $10 with nylon webbing straps instead. Maybe another $20 for a stuff sack if you don't have one you can use, and you should be all set to get a bunch of stuff off your back and on to the handlebars, and then put the rest into a daypack.

I don't expect straps + stuff sack on the bars to be as secure or good as any of the handlebar bags or harnesses out there, but spending $0-40 (for stuff that can be used elsewhere if I decide that bikepacking isn't for me) seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

bopApocalypse said:


> I don't expect straps + stuff sack on the bars to be as secure or good as any of the handlebar bags or harnesses out there, but spending $0-40 (for stuff that can be used elsewhere if I decide that bikepacking isn't for me) seems pretty reasonable.


If you have a compression bag, it is easy to strap it to the handlebars and keep it stable. I use cheap nylon webbing straps from REI and an old OR bag like in the link below, REI straps go under the compression straps. You can make do with that and a backpack. Maybe strap another small sack to the seatpost if you have one.

Outdoor Research UltraLight Compression Sack | Backcountry.com

Otherwise, you CAN get by with backpack alone. The bro's up in BC seem to love oversized backpacks for their Chilcotins epics. I've tried using a larger pack to avoid using a seat bag and it killed my shoulders. Never again... much rather have as much weight as possible on the bike.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

You're getting good advice. The fancy handlebar bags mostly just add an easy to get to pocket into the mix. It's not too hard to strap a long thin bag to your handlebars. If you are carrying most of your water in your pack you can fill a water bottle with tools and keep that heavy stuff low on your bike. Strapping a bag to your seat post and saddle rails can help out also.

But it is mainly a matter of perspective. If you like bikepacking with just a backpack, then you will be able to appreciate seatbags and frame bags that much more later on when you get them since you will know first hand what a difference they make.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

SWriverstone said:


> Possible to bikepack with just a backpack?
> 
> Scott


No, because you're packing your back, instead of your bike. That's like a turtle pretending to be a frog. Totally perpetrating a fraud.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Bikepacking Hacks - BIKEPACKING.com

Bikepacking 101 - Glenn Charles


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

The current issue of _Adventure Cyclist_ magazine has an article on bikepacking on the cheap. Might be worth a read so you don't feel so, um, _strapped_ in getting your kit together.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

In my relatively limited experience of a couple of bikepacking trips where I carried a good majority of my gear on my back (in an Osprey pack, and a North Face pack), I ended up wishing I did not have that much of a load on my back. I will not be doing that again. It can be done, the more distance you'll be covering, the more it will suck. Based on those experiences, and moving forward, I will not use a backpack at all if I can help it.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Also don't underestimate things like metal P-clips (things that bolt around pipes to give a hook to hang them with) combined with water bottle cages attached to your frame or fork legs to hold more water. One per fork leg + one on the downtube, and you just created a bunch of storage. 

(I had to do that on a recent tour - my Salsa Vaya doesn't have standard rear braze-ons so I had to get some P-clips and attach the fenders to the seat stays.)

Also, look at the Revelate 'Tangle' bag as inspiration... if you're fairly tall, you can strap some stuff under the top tube inside the frame triangle and still keep the other two water bottles. If you have a smallish tent, then you could easily fit it there. 

If you get creative and spend a few bucks at a hardware store you can do a lot.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh yeah the 'gear setup' area of Bikepacking.net is good too.

Lots of prefab bags, but lots of examples of people just finding clever ways to attach this to that also.

bikepacking.net > Personal setups

Here's a fave:
bikepacking.net > Personal setups > Economy Bike Packing


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Great replies all—thanks!

Makes sense that the longer you travel (and rougher the trail) the worse a backpack would be. I guess I was thinking of fairly laid-back bikepacking trips to start (e.g. riding a fire road for 10-20 miles, camping out, and riding back).

I can definitely see where getting the load on your bike is a plus if you're on rough singletrack in the backcountry.

On the other hand, I wonder if having your bike weigh twice what it normally does (loaded down with gear) can be a drag if you have to hike-a-bike, or lift it over downed trees, etc.?

Obviously YMMV.  Much clearly depends on where you're riding and how far you're going.

I like all the low-cost options—and will look into those!

Scott


----------



## MrkT (Jan 12, 2016)

There's certainly better ways to do it, but whatever works for you! I ran into a guy last year in Texas who was pedalling his Mongoose wearing cowboy boots with an 80L seaman's bag slung across his back. Said he started in Colorado and had just been riding around for a few months.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

SWriverstone said:


> Great replies all-thanks!
> On the other hand, I wonder if having your bike weigh twice what it normally does (loaded down with gear) can be a drag if you have to hike-a-bike, or lift it over downed trees, etc.?
> Scott


Yeah, I go with all the weight on my bike and have had some difficult times lifting over some fences/gates. Without a buddy to assist I would have been forced into a not so delicate push and drop method.

That is quite rare and every other minute of the trip I'm glad to have my open shirt flapping in the breeze. I'm a Stan's No Pack team rider.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I tour with a backpack in addition to the normal bikepacking softbags. I like having a balance between weight on my bike and body. Depending on what's going on I may prefer weight more on the bike or more on me.

Typically I'll start the trip with food in my pack so everyday it gets lighter. That also means I can move weight from my bike to my back if I think it would be better there or vice versa.

- long gravel grinder rides I'd rather have most of the weight on the bike
- techy singletrack I'd rather a balance between the two
- techy hike-a-bike I'd rather have more weight on my back

To the OP if you have a pack you like and you can fit what you need in it go for it. Worst case you come home and try a different solution next time. As long as you are not committing to a setup for a 6 month trip there is no harm in experimenting.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Here's an option. Pick up some cheap nylon cloth (ballistyic nylon is cheap). Use it to to roll up items to hang off the front of the bike. You can likely even find a seamstress that would sew it up like a pillowcase for a few bucks. Bungees, although not always the best option, can be used to secure it in place.

The backpack, (Osprey is great) while a great option comes with it's own set of issues. Offloading some of the load to the bike itself will give you more options.


----------



## JefedelosJefes (Jun 30, 2004)

Totally possible. My buddy had everything in a backpack on a 5 day trip in the Chilcotins. He had a great time!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Some time back I recall seeing a write-up of a European rider crossing the Alps who used only a backpack. This write up notes the same thing: http://salsacycles.com/culture/laventure_alpine_advice_for_bikepacking_in_the_alps So, definitely possible. Especially if you are European...

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

It is possible if you hate your ass. Me and buddy 1 have a full set of bags for the bikes, buddy 2 uses a backpack and is always, ALWAYS the first to start having issues, with his back or ass or gear, or this or that. Buddy 2 is an otherwise competent mountain dude and a very skilled rider.

Riding with a backpack knocks him down several notches and he suffers because of it.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I do know it is possible to backpack without a bike. That is fun too.


----------

